# Really need a PCT?



## SoldierOFmetal (May 22, 2020)

So I’m going to go against the grain here for a no PCT question.  So hypothetically I’m on deca, test, and anadrol.  I’d be taking cycle support, an AI, prami/caber, and hCG.  Supposing I continue to take the last three until the drugs are out of my system, would I still need a PCT?  

It seems to me like I’d be dealing with all the sides on cycle?


----------



## Jin (May 22, 2020)

SoldierOFmetal said:


> So I’m going to go against the grain here for a no PCT question.  So hypothetically I’m on deca, test, and anadrol.  I’d be taking cycle support, an AI, prami/caber, and hCG.  Supposing I continue to take the last three until the drugs are out of my system, would I still need a PCT?
> 
> It seems to me like I’d be dealing with all the sides on cycle?



What are ancillary meds while on cycle used for?

Whats the purpose of running a PCT?

Here is a hint: they don’t serve the same purpose. 

I Suggest you do a lot more research before you inject anything into your body.


----------



## bvs (May 22, 2020)

Yes. Nolvadex and clomid are cheap and effective so why not do the optimal thing?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 22, 2020)

Deca is one of the hardest aas to recover from


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Deca is one of the hardest aas to recover from



^^^I have also heard this, many many times. Im a TRT guy, so no firsthand experience. 

I think you might be pushing your luck, so why not give yourself the best chance of recovery?


----------



## aj0538 (May 22, 2020)

You will be on a long hard road to getting back on line without the Nolva/Clomid.  HCG is great but it's not enough.


----------



## SoldierOFmetal (May 22, 2020)

Alright, maybe I shouldn’t have used deca in the hypothetical.
And some of y’all are misunderstanding me, I def still would but I was wondering about the necessity.

Nolva is an anti-estrogen, which is like an AI, but has similar effects of hCG.  That’s just what I read from it and deceided to go with the hypothetical.


----------



## SoldierOFmetal (May 22, 2020)

And man, 19nor compounds are a pain for having to account for that extra issue of raised prolactin.


----------



## M.Greger87 (Jun 24, 2020)

Unless you want the test levels of a 9 year old girl. Use PCT and support supps. My natural teat runs at over 1900, but that's me. On cycle in 2012 was 3380 and post cycle(8weeks) was still 2300. 1 year later was 1900. I use DAA year round and ZMA when not on anything hard, but think kine are just high. Do not mess your nuts up by just bouncing off


----------

